# Lola's kids finally



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

a buck and a doe! She did perfect and both babies are blue eyed dolls!
































Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just adorable!


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for the pics. They are beautiful!


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

Omgeeeee! Shedding a tear. So happy for you!!! They are so adorable!


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you guys and Hoot I will be just as on edge until your girl has hers! Both babies have ate and are napping. I am so in love with these two. My Lola is such a good mom too!


Wee Kidds Goatery


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Is this normal for the mom? It's dripping blood pretty good?


Wee Kidds Goatery


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

sgilreath199 said:


> Is this normal for the mom? It's dripping blood pretty good?
> 
> Wee Kidds Goatery











Wee Kidds Goatery


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Ok just worried lol about my girl and her kiddos  it's so cold out there tonight! I have the heat lamp on and the dog house broke in half and under it with the babies in it but worried they will wonder out and get cold. How do I avoid that?


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

yay good job momma!


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

If they get to far from the lamp will they be smart enough to find their way back to it? Also need names? Daddy's name is Dozer and Mom is Lola.........














Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

They are doing good so I am finally off to bed for the first full (almost) nights sleep in a minute! Goodnight all and thank you to all those who have helped answer all my questions along the way! You guys are the best!!! Now let's get to work on those names lol






the sweet girl!






my awesome boy! And their brave strong momma!

Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## BellaTheNigerianDwarf (Feb 9, 2014)

❤


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are just too cute in their sweaters!


----------



## BrileyGoats (Feb 4, 2014)

so cute!!!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

congratulations! cute babies!


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

Already been on here a few times today gazing at your beautiful babies; such cuteness & I love their sweaters too.


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Got those at Walmart in the dog section lol didn't know what we were having so I bought two girl sweaters and two boy sweaters lol. The little buck is not quite as fat and perky as the girl ( who is the little piglet of the two) so I am going to go to TS and get a few nipples and maybe some milk to supplement him a time or two a day.


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

sgilreath199 said:


> Got those at Walmart in the dog section lol didn't know what we were having so I bought two girl sweaters and two boy sweaters lol. The little buck is not quite as fat and perky as the girl ( who is the little piglet of the two) so I am going to go to TS and get a few nipples and maybe some milk to supplement him a time or two a day.
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


Experienced people chime in... but... careful with the milk from TSC. I've heard better to milk mom & bottle feed it to him than milk replacers. A breeder here uses whole cows milk with a pinch in baking soda in the AM feeding, if can't get mom's milk. Experienced people feel free to chime in here...


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

I don't really know how to milk a goat. But hey I am willing to try. Also is there anything I can give her to help with her milks making or anything. This is my first time around and just want to give her and do the best for her and those kiddos.


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

sgilreath199 said:


> I don't really know how to milk a goat. But hey I am willing to try. Also is there anything I can give her to help with her milks making or anything. This is my first time around and just want to give her and do the best for her and those kiddos.
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


Go on You Tube. Pull up "milking Nigerian Dwarf goats". There's a bunch of videos that will show you how. Practice makes perfect. If you bottle feed, I would go out there & do it while he stays with mom. Sometimes if you take them away from mom, then mom won't take him back & then you are the mom feeding him day & night, which can be hard on you. Keep in mind, I'm getting this info from reading other people's experiences... so hopefully somebody more expeprienced will chime in too.


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Sweet thanks going to go do that now. Also headed to get a Kerosene heater and some fencing to put around it to keep them warm since we are getting some pretty cold nights. So off to go do all that and also help me name these two guys lol


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Ok so I have decided to name the kiddos Thor and Pandora. Yay we have names!!!


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Goats in coats lol








Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

sgilreath199 said:


> Ok so I have decided to name the kiddos Thor and Pandora. Yay we have names!!!
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


I like the names you picked. I just couldn't think of any. My girls all have names from Dr. Suess because my Grandson likes those. Idk what I'll name my new babies... if they ever get here. I love their coats! It's been 76 degrees here today & I've been in the pen trimming hooves & cleaning out the kidding pen... AGAIN... and watching my big girl Sally, who is gigantic! Keep us posted on how the babies are doing & let us know how the milking goes.


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Babies are great! Little Thor is doing way better I took them put into the yard and they were trying to jump around lol. Your girl will have those 3 or 4 babies tonight probably. She will do fine. Thor is drinking good and I went out a minute ago and mom nod babies were snuggled under the heat lamp napping. My hubby is in love with them and wants me to keep them both but Thor has already been given a wonderful home even before he was conceived. But there will be others in the years to come. Good luck hoot with Sally she and you will be fine and if not there are plenty of knowledgeable people that can and will help. 


Wee Kidds Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

sgilreath199 said:


> Babies are great! Little Thor is doing way better I took them put into the yard and they were trying to jump around lol. Your girl will have those 3 or 4 babies tonight probably. She will do fine. Thor is drinking good and I went out a minute ago and mom nod babies were snuggled under the heat lamp napping. My hubby is in love with them and wants me to keep them both but Thor has already been given a wonderful home even before he was conceived. But there will be others in the years to come. Good luck hoot with Sally she and you will be fine and if not there are plenty of knowledgeable people that can and will help.
> 
> Wee Kidds Goatery


Thanks


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Today's dose of cute!


















sweet Pandora napping with mom






I <3 that face! Her spots on her ears







Proud poppa looking on








Wee Kidds Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

They are so sweet & so tiny. How much did they weigh? Love those outfits too. Lol!


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Weight I don't know did not have a scale but guesstimate is Doe- 2 1/2 lbs Buck- 2lbs. Yep has been 75 here today and now under a winter storm advisory grrrrrrr


Wee Kidds Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

sgilreath199 said:


> Weight I don't know did not have a scale but guesstimate is Doe- 2 1/2 lbs Buck- 2lbs. Yep has been 75 here today and now under a winter storm advisory grrrrrrr
> 
> Wee Kidds Goatery


Just an idea... you can use a regular human scale if you have one. Weigh yourself holding the kid & then weigh yourself without the kid & subtract. That'll give you a "round about" weight. May need that if you have to dose meds later. ;-)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

A hanging fish scale works well.


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

I will get something tomorrow for sure because I am curious to know myself that is the one thing I forgot to get for my kidding kit.


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> A hanging fish scale works well.


Where can you purchase a fish scale? I haven't seen any around... but then I guess I haven't been looking for one. That's probably much less expensive than the pet scale I purchased. Great idea!


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

I bet Walmart has them.....they carry everything Lo..


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

sgilreath199 said:


> I bet Walmart has them.....they carry everything Lo..
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


That's for sure. Lol!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Any place with a fishing department.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Best thing for making milk is alfalfa, dry bales or pellets. Also feeding some grain.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you I just ran out. Going in the am to Tractor Supply to pick some up. Wish I had somewhere else to buy but not many people here in NC sell it.


Wee Kids Goatery


----------

